# WiMax



## !RAY (21 Nov 2009)

I am with gaelic telecom for phone and broadband at the moment.WiMax has been launched , has anybody switched over?
Cheers
!RAY


----------



## Marietta (16 Jan 2010)

I registered my details on their site last November and since then I have heard nothing. the fact that they were offering free line rental appealed to me at the time.


----------



## !RAY (17 Jan 2010)

The free line rental is what appeals to me to ,i am going to ring them again .


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2010)

Hi Ray,

Whats WiMax? Can you provide a link?

aj


----------



## Towger (17 Jan 2010)

We got a flyer in the door from them. It does not say 'what' it is, but it appears to be wireless broadband with a VOIP service. www.imagine.ie for details...


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Jan 2010)

Don't suppose anyone has seen the rollout plan? - would definitely switch to this if it came my way - but will only happen after a hell of a lot of other areas are covered first.  Still, if 15 new locations per month is real and not vapour-ware then thats good going...


----------



## Marietta (17 Jan 2010)

all very well but has anybody here actually been connected up to this crowd and if you have, how do you find their service?, their website is a bit glossed over alot of marketing hype but with no concrete download speeds given..


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2010)

How does this _WiMax_ technology differ from the RF (radio frequency) technology offerings which have been around for the last five years or so?

Am I right when I say that it is a technology and not a brand name for some company or other?


----------



## mercman (17 Jan 2010)

3 Broadband have the national license to provide the service in rural areas. And it does happen -- not in all areas yet but apparently getting there.


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2010)

As always the guys over on www.boards.ie have been discussing this for months now. http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055709982


----------



## moneymagnet (3 Apr 2010)

Only been talking to them the other day and signed up. So provided the line test goes as planned next week or so I should be able to get up to or possibly more than 7mb download and free unlimited landline calls in Ireland and UK. Thats all costing €45 per month but compared to my current provider Ice Broadband, I'll be getting nearly 3 times the speed and hopefully 100% more reliability when it come to connection speed and phone connection.It always seems to be down and I spend my time ringing and mailing demanding money back each month. Surprisingly, it works....unlike anything else!!

Anyway, Imagine so far have been very helpful. So if it says what it does on the tin then I'll be a happy man and won't have to wait for videos to stream when they feel like it.

Will come back later in the month to let ya know how we get on. Oh ya, it's in the Drogheda if your reading from there.


----------



## Gondola (21 May 2010)

Did anyone else sign up for the WIMAX Imagine service, yet? Can anyone share experience of broadband performance or service?


----------



## MANTO (21 May 2010)

They compare their prices to Eircom but have a look at the charges here and when compared with other providers they are not so cheap:

[broken link removed]

7mb 35euro per month - I have 15mb with unlimited download with UPC for 25euro with basic TV package..

There are far better offers out there IMO


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Jun 2010)

MANTO said:


> They compare their prices to Eircom but have a look at the charges here and when compared with other providers they are not so cheap:
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
UPC coverage for boradband nationwide is awful


----------

